# FS/FT: Green Terror Cichlid(Aequidens rivulatus) - $10



## [email protected]$H!F (Nov 11, 2007)

*Got a Male Green Terror Cichlid for sale. Has some nice colors on it. Been really busy lately and need to sell this guy Asap. He's around 5" and healthy. Have him in a temporary tank currently and if interested come by and pick him up.*

Selling him for 10$. OR trade for Perennial plants. Looking mainly for bleeding hearts, Shasta daisy's, etc But let me know what you got.

*Pickup Only.
Located in Scarborough.
Morningside and 401 area.
If interested pm me with your phone # and what you have to trade.
*

A picture attached of the Green Terror. Not mine, got the pic online. Looks the same.


----------

